# New Herdsire. Tell me what you think...



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is my new guy. He is LARGE. It's a little hard to tell in these pics. Not the best pics in the world but... Critique please!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I know absolutely nothing about conformation but I do know what I like. He is a very nice lookin boy and should make a great producer of offspring.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I love the red coloring! What breed is he?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I love the red coloring! What breed is he?


That's a boer.

He's nice! Very pretty. Looks to have a solid top! Lacks a bit of muscle, but over all- nice buck!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He was just pulled from a herd of about 50 does so he is a little thin. I need to put a tad bit of solid weight on him. He is too busy checking everything out right now to settle down so I can get a good pic. I'll repost in another month or so and again in the summer when all of that winter coat is gone. He is all red with a WHITE beard! (it's a little yellow/brown tinged right now due to the season....)


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

How many does u going give him


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He will be with 12 in the late spring/early summer. It gets HOT here in the summer so I don't want kids born then.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

wow. He is beautiful.


----------

